# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Omega: The Story and Sign Up

## Seanchaidh

*Omega* 

The Story 
    The year is 2090. After several decades of war across the world peace has finally been achieved. The people of the world believe that strife has ended for good and that there is no more evil in the world. Unknown to them however an amalgamation of governments has resulted in a large group of politically powerful people known as Omega and they are in effect a government that overlooks everything that happens in the world and see to it that this peace lasts by any means necessary. In order to do this these people actually spy on the world populace, watching everything they do and listening in on them 24/7. Many of the worlds populace have no idea about this. A small minority do however and are outraged. How dare the government invade their privacy like that. This group became known as "The Activists".
    Minor uprisings have happened because of this and Omega took every step necessary to contain them - resulting in the deaths of every Activist involved within the demonstrations. This further enraged "The Activists" and they became more violent. Going as far as killing and using terrorist methods to get their point across. Several of the Activists seeing that they had degenerated into the people they feared before the peace they broke away from the group and formed "The Peacemakers" - a group who still tried to stop Omega invading everyone's privacy but not resorting to violent means. Instead they used stealth to transport information in order to keep things private from the government. 
    Many of the world populace have heard of "The Activists" and "The Peacemakers" and a large group like the idea that these people are standing up for what they believe in. However Omega fear that these groups will tell everyone what they are doing and so plan to turn everyone against them. 
   Since the peace was achieved the world was governed by a council of twelve and every two years there is an election to see who will get to take part in the council. It is fast approaching election time and the candidates have been working on their campaigns. However the candidates one by one are being assassinated and no one knows by who. Only two remain now - James Seymour (a member of Omega) and Thomas R. Williams (A former American President) - other potential candidates have stopped themselves from entering out of fear. Several people believe it is The Activists but they are not sure. Omega has created a group of investigators known as "The Watchers" to find out what has happened and bring those responsible to justice by any means necessary. 


The Characters 
   When you create your character you can choose to be a part of either:


 Omega The Activists The Peacemakers The Watchers
_     Omega_

    The Omega personnel are politically powerful people. They control "The Watchers" and govern all issues concerning the world. They have access to pretty much all technology and every computer system in the world. These people do not work in the field they send other people in to do their work especially "The Workers". These people are clever and have contacts in high places.

_ The Activists_

    "The Activists" are violent people. They have access to all forms of weaponry and are excellent fighters. They also have some access to technology. These people are sneaky and generally sneaky and are always in groups due to them using violence to get their way. These people are number one on the Omega's wanted list.

_The Peacemakers_

    "The Peacemakers" are the opposite of "The Activists" - they do not use violence to get what they want. Instead they use negotiation and stealth. They use technology a lot more than "The Activists" and thus are generally more clever in this field. They are faster and more agile than "The Activists" however they are weaker due to them not knowing how to fight - in general, as several of them are ex-activists. 

_     The Watchers_

    These people are basically the guardians of Omega and are their killing machines. "The Watchers" excel in strength and hand to hand combat and are incredibly adept at using weapons. They are generally soldiers and assassins. These people hang around in groups but several work by themselves. These people are not as agile or as fast as "The Peacemakers" or use the techniques used by "The Activists" but they are more vicious and they have been given orders to take down any Activists or Peacemakers they see and so will not hesitate in doing so.


When creating your character try to keep their skills within the realm of reality and don't make them stray too far from what type of person they are (e.g. A Peacemaker would not kill someone).


The Biography Format

  Please follow this format within your character bios.


          Name: (What is your character's real name)
           Alias: (What alias(es) does your character go by?)
            Age: (What is your character's age?)
 Appearance: (What does your character look like?)
  Personality: (What is their personality like?)
    Affiliation: (Omega, Activist, Peacemaker or Watcher)
  Occupation: (What is your character's actual job)
         Height: (What is their height?)
        Weight: (What is their weight?)
   Blood Type: (What is their blood type?)
             Sex: (Male or Female?)
    Nationality: (What nationality is your character?)

          Skills: (What can your character do?)
      Hobbies: (What is your character's hobbies?)
      Family: (Does your character have any family? If someone in their
                  family is dead put DECEASED next to their name or if they 
                  don't know where they are put AWAY next to their name.)

      History: Put a brief summary of your character's history here.
                  (Three paragraphs minimum.)


The Rules

*PLEASE READ!*
     Please adhere to these rule when creating your character and taking part in this RP.

 _When Creating Your Character_

     1) You are only allowed to create a maximum of *three* characters.
     2) Please follow the biography template and character guides.
     3) Remember and keep it realistic.
     4) Please wait until I have accepted you character(s) before you RP.

_When RPing_

     1) Please do not God Mode - taking control of another person's 
         character as it annoys some people and I don't want controversy 
         brewing between the other RP players.
     2) Please do not double post. This is quite annoying as it takes up 
         space, does not let others to reply and also it goes against the rules
         of the entire forum.
     3) Try to keep foul language to a minimum. 
     4) Try to keep things tasteful as I'm not sure if minors will be taking 
         part in the RP. I know it sound lame but meh, rules are rules.
     5) Try to keep OOC comments to a minimum but if you must use a OOC
         comment then try to keep it short please.
     6) *Remember!* Please wait until I have accepted your character
         biography before RPing.
     7) *DO NOT RP IN THIS THREAD.* The thread "Omega: The RP" is for 
         RPing only and *do not post your character biographies there* 
         please.

----------


## Seanchaidh

Name: Christina Monroe
           Alias: Kris; Reaper; Angel of Death
            Age: 22
 Appearance: pic
Personality: Cold hearted and finds conversing with others unnecessary.
                She is sadistic and sociopathic. She takes relish in seeing 
                people suffer. She also believes she is the better than everyone
                else and deems others as weak and inferior.
    Affiliation: The Watchers
  Occupation: Professional Assassin and Chairwoman of "The Watchers".
         Height: 5'10" (177 cm)
        Weight: 126lbs (57kgs)
   Blood Type: -AB
Sex: Female
Nationality: English

          Skills: A master in bone martial arts and she quan (snake fist). She is also
        an expert gymnast. She is also an expert at using sniper rifles, guns
        and knifes. 
      Hobbies: Driving, martial arts, gymnastics and watching movies.
      Family:  Mother/AWAY
           Father/AWAY

      History: She was abandoned at birth and grew up without parents. This
           probably affected her capability to love and trust people. As she 
           grew older she began hating people who tried to get close to her
           out of fear they would leave her. During her teenage years she 
           was thrust from home to home and grew more irritable with herself
           and others. When she was old enough to look after herself she 
           found a job working in a small branch of the government 
           concerning legal affairs. 
             Within a year she was promoted countless times and was soon
           in charge of it herself. However she grew bored with this job and
           began to travel, training in martial arts and gymnastics. After which
           she returned back to her home and was confronted by a pair 
           of federal agents offering her a job to work in a secret branch 
           of the Omega government called "The Watchers". This job
           offered a lot more excitement and appealed to the dark and 
           twisted side of her mind. She trained with weapons and 
           martial arts and soon became a general within the Watcher Army.
              Through hard work and further training she was offered a job
           as an assassin and was ordered to follow strict orders. She proved
           her worth every time and was soon dubbed "The Angel of Death".
           She was given orders to infiltrate an organization called 
           "The Activists" in order to get information on further protests 
           they were planning. However something went wrong and she was
           forced to kill the small group she was with and thus ended her
           operation. However she was given a second chance but this
           time she infiltrated "The Peacemakers" and has remained in the 
           group for half a year and thus works as a sort of double agent.
               Several people have been growing suspicious of her though
           and she was forced to end them. However fearing that she 
           would get in trouble for this she was forced to get rid of the 
           evidence. When this happened she got a brainwave and 
           decided to make it look like the dead Peacemakers were actually
           killed by some Activists. She decided to tell her boss this and was
           again awarded for her ingenuity. Now she is in charge of "The
           Watcher" branch.

----------


## Nicky the nodreamer

Name: Morando

Age: 15
Appearance: Shady guy his eyes look like they belong to a mad man or a genius.
Personality: controling ,alluring he can pretty much make you want to meet him. He can almost always squeeze information he needs out of you.
Affiliation: Omega ( he spy's for them)
Occupation: Theif
Height: 5,3
Weight: 120 pnds
Blood Type: A
Sex: Male
Nationality: American

Skills: Spy/ Getting information
Hobbies: eavesdropping
Family: Mother:deceased
           Father: deceased
           brother: name: makarimo he is a spy as welll but for the peacemakers

History: His parents died when he was 11 he had a habit of eavesdropping and he was soon found by the mega he had a strange ability of sneaking and thats exactly what happened when he snuck into an omega meeting and got captured and was reconized for his abilitys he was then offered a choice life or death he chose life...

----------


## Zeno

name: Wolfgang Rosenthal
Alias: Wolf, rosewolf (wolf in first name  rose in last)
age: 24
appearance: worn down face, dark brown eyes
personality: tries to not draw attention to himself, dosen't like to talk much, self relying
affiliation: The watchers
occupation: hired assassin by Omega
Hobbies: Watching tv, Browsing the internet, pickpocketing.
Height : 6,1
wieght: 128 pounds 
blood type: O
Sex: Male
nationality: German
skills: acrobatic, sniping, hand to hand combat, good at close range armed combat
Family: Mother: deceased
father: unknown

History: Wolfgang was 3 when his mother went missing, his father searched frantically and got the police, total strangers, friends family, and anyone he could find to help him. When the search was called of and Wolfgang's mother was pronounced dead his father lost his mind, he attacked Wolfgang and then left him to fend for himself.

    Wolfgang lived on the streets, stealing food and money where ever he could, he jumped form building to building one day to try and break in to a fancy jewelry shop. Wolfgang took a wrong turn one time and was instead on a undercover Omega building. He started to get in though the ceiling when one of the omega caught him and mistook him for one of the activists.

   The Omega member came at him but instead was killed when Wolfgang skidded past and stabbed him in the back then slit his throat. A Watcher found him standing over the body and recognized his skills and his ragged clothes, he figured that he was a street urchin and would do anything for a occupation. The watcher noticed his skills and desperateness and decided to bring Wolfgang in.

----------


## Seanchaidh

Hmm very interesting characters. I can't wait to see how you use them. 

Both are accepted. Well done.

----------


## Zeno

Wewt!

----------


## Seanchaidh

Just in case there is some confusion with my last post, Nicky your character is accepted too.

Both of you enjoy.

Now start RPing  XD

----------


## Zeno

already did  :smiley:

----------


## Seanchaidh

XD

----------


## Nicky the nodreamer

sorry  i had forgotten about this i forgot to mention im semi inactive soo dont be worried if i dont post for about 3-4 days k? im glad i was accepted though  :tongue2:

----------


## Seanchaidh

No problemo :D

----------


## mysterious dreamer

Hi, can I join in?  ::D: 

Name: Alessandro Vitali
Alias: Alex
Age: 30
Appearance: Tall, bald, usually with a beard or a goatee. Dark brown eyes. Except his height, doesn't stand out much.
Personality: Friendly and cheerful on the outside. Cold and ruthless on the inside. Cares only about those he considers his friends.
Affiliation: Activist
Occupation: Squad commander
Height: 202cm (6'8")
Weight: 93kg (205 lbs)
Blood Type: AB
Sex: Male
Nationality: Sammarinese

Skills: Extensive firearms and martial arts training.
Hobbies: kickboxing, Brazillian jiu-jitsu
Family: Father - deceased (killed by the Omega)
Mother - somewhere in Italy

History: Alessandro was born and raised in San Marino. He was a good student and competed competitively in martial arts tournaments. He was often disqualified and banned from tournaments for his aggresive breaking of the rules. When he finished high school, he went to USA to a college.

There he got caught up in bad company and even arrested for violence, drug possesion and destruction of private property. He eventually dropped out of college and planned on returning home. One day he got involved in a fight with people he thought were gang members, but were infact Omega members. Three Omegas were killed in the fight and a few more injured. His whole group were presumed to be Activists and were eliminated. Alex survived by fleeing to his home country, only to find that his family was tracked down and killed by Omega. His mother survived only because she was visiting her cousins in Turin. She is now protected by the government witness protection programme, as it is believed that the Mafia was behind the killing of Alex's family.

Alex was then approached by Activists and agreed to join them. He recieved firearms training there and after a few years, he advanced in ranks to a squad commander. He is now the commander of an elite Activist squad that deals with demolitions, assasinations and guarding of important objects and persons.

----------


## Seanchaidh

Of course you can join. Nice character. Approved. Enjoy. ;D

----------


## Seanchaidh

Name: Topher Maine
           Alias: Sparrow
            Age: 17
 Appearance: Here's a piccy :D


  Personality: He has a real issue with rules and hates being told what to do. He is a free spirit and hates the idea of people taking away his freedom and constantly stays on the move. He seems to have a fear of being stuck in one place forever and this is what seems to drive this characteristic of his. Although this is not exactly the case.

He exudes a cocky tough guy attitude that loves joking and taunting opponents and has a no nonsense approach to things. He also gives out a care free sense of being to people which shows he is still a kid at heart. This alternate side to his tough boy mask may mirror his true feelings as deep down he is insecure about himself and he is warm hearted and a real softy and hates seeing people get hurt. This side to him will usually win out in most situations causing him to do the right thing in the end.

Despite this, his morals are morally grey (though they can be white at best). This is probably due to his occupation as a master thief for "The Peacemakers" and which causes him to think that stealing is okay. This job has also caused him to show a greedy aspect to his personality sometimes as he will not do a job unless he is well paid for it. However, he will only steal and never do anything worse than that i.e. kill someone. Due to this, he will not work with anyone that will "get his hands dirty".


    Affiliation: Peacemaker
  Occupation: Master thief
         Height: 5'3''
        Weight: 90lbs
   Blood Type: A
             Sex: Male
    Nationality: Half German/half American (raised in South Africa).


          Skills: Due to his very small and light build he is very fast, agile and nimble.
He has high endurance also, allowing him to be active for long periods of time without tiring. He also has demonstrated superb acrobatic abilities (usually allowing him to do feats such as swinging on poles, hand stands etc.) especially within the field of parkour which allows him to clamber and leap over walls and other obstacles with extreme ease. Due to his small size and weight he is able to be really quiet and extremely stealthy (he is able to be really quiet on his feet and hide easily) which he employs to the fullest when it comes to stealing things. He is a gifted hacker and can bypass a majority of computer security systems with ease.

He is an expert hang glider also and has had the tech boys at the Peacemakers make him a small backpack, which he always carries around with him on missions, that opens up into a glider (that is just slightly bigger than him heights ways and width ways) at the pull of a chord. This allows him to glide safely to the ground, after which it can be quickly packed together and used again later. However it only works from a minimum height of six stories and up. 

Unfortunately, he has no finesse when it comes to fighting and so must use his speed, agility and stealth on his missions or to get away from people. 


      Hobbies: Hang gliding, reading, running, and playing the harmonica.
      Family: Jules Maine (father)/DECEASED
          Alecia Maine (mother)/AWAY
          Jules Maine Jr. (baby brother)/AWAY

      History: As he grew up he was moved from the USA to South Africa where his family continued to move around every years or so. This caused Sparrow to feel detached to anywhere they went and planted the seed of desire for freedom within his heart. Being seen as an outcast by his peers at every school he enrolled in, he was made isolated and he gradually closed his heart to others. He eventually began having fantasies of running away and never looking back. The only thing that stopped him was his love for his family.

Yet, his family was slowly beginning to break apart. His mother and father began arguing over things and the cause for this was never explained to Sparrow. At the birth of his baby brother, the cracks in his parents' relationship became too great and the couple divorced and Sparrow's mother left with his brother and he never saw them again. His father took this hard and resorted to drinking in order to make the pain go away. Becoming an alcoholic, he would usually wake up in a fit of drunken ire and beat Sparrow for the slightest thing. Unable to take this any longer, he packed a few possessions of his and ran.

He nearly starved to death a couple of times but gradually grew used to life on the streets and even flitted form country to country. He became adept at stealing and sold his stolen goodies to other so he could raise some cash. The time on the road did him good also, as it toughened up his leg muscles allowing him an increases in stamina and speed when running. When in France he fell in with a small crowd for a short period of time who taught him parkour (the art of getting past any obstacle) which increased his agility and acrobatic skills and soon the alleys and buildings where his playground. He continued stealing things and this caused him to become noticed by a few individuals.

They introduced themselves as a members of a group called "The Peacemakers" and revealed that his parents had been members and that these individuals had been tracking him since his parents split up and since his father drank himself to death. They asked if he wanted to join them and that they could use his skills. He accepted on the basis that he would be paid. With them he trained his body even more becoming even more nimble, athletic and increasing his endurance and speed. They also taught him other things like how to use a computer and hacking which he seemed to have a natural talent for. They introduced him to the art of hang gliding which he loved so much as it felt like flying and that he loved the sense of freedom it gave him. This earned him the name of Sparrow due to his brown hair and love of birds. They also built him a small backpack glider which he uses on missions. 

He would be sent on missions to steal things from a group of people called "The Activists" and "Omega". He always prevailed. However lately something strange has been happening within these organizations and their security has increased exponentially which means he would need to be even more cautious when he has to infiltrate these organizations.

----------


## The Invisible Man

Name: Kai Hansen
Alias: Gamma-Ray
Age: 42
Appearance: 5'11" Brown long hair, frizzly. Lean body build.
Personality: Fun loving, but hard-core when in battle.
Affiliation: Activist
Occupation: Jet-pilot
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 180 lbs
Blood Type: AB+
Sex: Male
Nationality: German

Skills: Sniping, sprinting, singing, strong leader, and steel-hearted.
Hobbies: Music and sharpshooting
Family: Father (DEAD), Mother (DEAD), Two Brothers (AWAY), and a wife (DEAD)
History: After a long history of losing his family members to Omega, Kai Hansen has finally joined the Activists. Once a predominant guitarist for several metal bands, Kai experienced a crash more devastating to his ego than anything before. He lost his touch on the guitar. As this experience settled through him, Kai sought other ways to boost his ego, and rested on sharpshooting. Although he loves to joke around, he knows when it's business time.

_More details to come tomorrow, but until then, good-night_

----------


## Seanchaidh

*Ooc*: So far so good anyway but I want some history to this guy. 
He sounds like he has a lot of potential in the RP.

Good luck


*Main post*:

Name: Dr. Gloria D'Argent
Alias: Oracle (only as a computer alias)
Age: 22
Appearance: Look, look  ::D: 
Personality: Gloria has a very fiery personality and is not afraid to speak her mind - especially if she is reporting to her superiors.  She is a very brassy and sassy person and can sometimes be a bit of a flirt and playful despite having a very serious (and sometimes cynical outlook on life).  She is a bit of a workaholic and prefers spending time in her office than hanging out with people.  She also has a passion for justice and cannot stand seeing crimes go unpunished.
Affiliation: Omega
Occupation: Lead programmer, computer analyst and satellite transmission expert for the Omega faction. 
Height: 5'4''
Weight: 125lbs
Blood Type: O
Sex: Female
Nationality: Norwegian (raised in America)

Skills: Possesses a vast amount of knowledge concerning computers, satellites and other tings related.  She is an unsurpassed hacker and has dirt on everyone.  She is an amateur gadget builder and has built several long lasting gadgets from time to time.  However her skills at creating computer programmes are second to none.

Gloria carries a small oval sapphire around her neck on a chain - this is actually a small and sophisticated USB drive.  In it she has built an AI programme by the name of "Louie" and she uses him to quickly break into other computer mainframes and glean information.  

She also carries around a small blue backpack which houses a small laptop, cables and other computer related gadets.  Gloria also owns a small, blue motorbike.

Hobbies: Reading, computers, eating out and work.
Family: Julian D'Argent (Brother)

History: Gloria was born in Norway but her family relocated to America shortly thereafter and she was raised as an American.  She excelled at school, particularly computer science, and in time graduated from Kennedy College with a doctorate in Computer Science.  She was then offered a position in the computing branch of a mysterious organization known as the Omega.  On a whim, she said yes.

After spotting her prowess with machines, her bosses promoted her to lead programmer and she was happy for a while.  However after hacking the company servers she found out that Omega were spying on everyone and in effect controlling everyone.  This shocked her greatly and she decided that in spirit she would help people fight against it.

She became a double agent of sorts and began helping the Peacemakers in secret.

----------


## rose_red

So, this RP is still on then, and open to registrations?

Name: Riane Collins
Alias: Haze
Age: 25

Appearance: Riane, aka Haze, is a somewhat intimidating figure, standing 5'11" tall but moving fluidly and silently enough through the crowds to remain mostly unnoticed.  Her choice of clothing is a pair of tattered black cargo pants that have the patch of a paramedic, still attached to part of the sleeve of a white shirt, tied to the beltloops and a white undershirt that's started to gray with age.  She also keeps a midnight blue hooded jacket tied behind her around her waist, most likely to keep the dagger she has hanging behind her back hidden from view, and her shoes are a pair of black leather Reeboks that have soft enough soles to keep her footsteps nearly silent.

  Aside from her clothing, her physical appearance also gives her many of the qualities of a wraith, especially her pale skin, which contrasts sharply with her brown hair that's covered in black "highlights", including the section of hair that fals by her right eye.  Her eyes are a dull grey-blue, deadened from years of hardship, and she almost always has the appeance of having black eyes.  Her body is a thin, muscular build that while it gives her the athletic abilities expected from an assassin, isn't toned enough to give her a muscled appearance.

Personality: Outwardly, her personality is, if not cold, chilly, and most people will pass her without hearing her say one more word than she has to.  Her motto is waste no words, though she does enjoy to talk to people that she considers close friends, and she does still maintain a good singing voice, even though she hasn't used it within a mile of people in ages.

  It wouldn't be hard at all to mistake her for someone who is slightly insane, except for the deadly focus and intelligence in her eyes, for she has been known to be antisocial, and will kill a child just as quickly as she will a serial killer that she has her sights set on.  The thing that keeps her from dipping into insanity, though, is her belief that killing is a form of public service and not something that should be done in zeal or out of personal vendetta, and she will without hesitation deal with such people in the way that she sees best fit.

  One final note about her is her multiple personalities.  Perhaps due to her near complete isolation from the social world, she has another personality, a lady that calls herself River, who is the only one to date that Riane will open herself up to, and they have a relationship that is largely one of a mother and daughter, with Riane being on the latter end of that pair.

Affiliation: Activist
Occupation: Bartender / Underground Hitman
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 154lb
Blood Type: O+
Sex: Female
Nationality: Swiss German

Skills: Home Skills: Cooking, Mixing Drinks, Drawing, Singing
Work Skills: Mixing Drinks, Certified Paramedic, Skilled Assassin (Trained in Taijutsu and use of various weapons as well as skills like passive invisibility and lock picking)
Hobbies: Drawing, Talking to herself (see personality)
Family: Father, Mother (Deceased), Surrogate Brother (Away), Cousin (Away)

History: Riane started out her life as one "Chameal Riane Collins", a girl who lived with her mother, a fanatic fundamentallist churchgoer, in a small town in Switzerland.  Chameal had other experiences with what she thought were spirits, namely one that called herself River, and tried to follow the 'old ways' as much as she could.  This went well until one day when her mother found out and went off the deep end, saying that the 'devil had taken over [her] daughter' and trying to kill her, forcing Chameal to flee for her life.

For the next two years, Chameal would learn how to survive on the streets, until a mishap involving some stolen food ended up with her being taken under the wings of a travelling martial arts instructor, who also was an assassin for hire by night.  Three years later, on the job that would mark her entrance into adulthood, she messed up and ended up getting her instructor and adopted father killed.  River, who had become more of a 'headmate' than what Chameal had thought to be a spirit by this point, was left to take care of Chameal while she withdrew in on herself, and 'Riane' was born out of necessity.

Riane did the best she could for the next couple of years, balancing living and trying to bring Chameal back out of her shell, and she caught a break when she met a person that would become like a brother to her and another that would become her boyfriend, both of whom would end up helping bring Chameal out of her shell again, albeit as a shadow of her normal self.  She worked as a paramedic to get enough money to live and contracted, so to speak, with a couple of local gangs for any extra that she needed.  

Eventually, due to bad blood between the gangs, she was forced to move out of he country, and landed in America, where she became a bartender.  Her and her small group of friends would eventually learn of the government's practices and join the Peacemakers to fight back against it.  They had a semi-successful run until their group was infiltrated and taken down by Omega and their righthand men The Watchers.  Everyone died save for her surrogate brother, who went missing, and herself.  After this incident, Chameal went into a fit of depression and vanished back into her mind completely, for all purposes dead to the world, leaving Riane to carry on living.

Riane, already harsh on the world around her due to the circumstances she was born into, never quite forgave them for destroying a part of herself, and decided that the approach the Peacemakers had taken was too soft, joining the Activists instead.  Here, she would be responsible for the deaths of multiple people affiliated with Omega one way or another, mostly Watchers, and the bombing of one building.

The history is a little bit sketchy, but I had to adapt it to fit this plot and universe.

----------


## Seanchaidh

Hmm...quite an interesting bio for this character.  I like it.  She's accepted.

To answer your question, yes the Omega RP is back up.  I kind of stopped going on this forum and the RP went south a bit.  I'm back now though and plan to get it working again. Welcome aboard.

----------

